# Java Problem



## Seven (3. Februar 2010)

Moin,

ich hab gerade in Informatik mit Java angefangen und wollte heute zuhause mal weiter machen. Ich benutze den "Java-Editor" (der heißt so) und hab bis jetzt keine Probleme gehabt.

Aber:

Wenn ich jetzt Testen will ob mein Programm funktioniert bekomme ich bei diesem hier den Fehler


```
Compiliere I:\Java\rechner1.java mit Java-Compiler
rechner1.java:13:20: package Console does not exist
    zahl1 = Console.in.readlnt ("?");
                   ^
rechner1.java:14:20: package Console does not exist
    zahl2 = Console.in.readlnt ("?");
                   ^
2 errors
```
Das tritt nur bei diesem Code auf.
Was mache ich falsch? Habe ich irgendwo einen Fehler im Code (Screen im Anhang) oder muss ich noch was in Windows einstellen? Die Programme die ich bis jetzt geschrieben habe, haben alle ohne Probleme funktioniert.


----------



## kress (3. Februar 2010)

Nun er sagt dir das dein Eingabefeld nicht existiert. Musst du das noch irgendwie definieren, weil er brauch ja das Feld um sich überhaupt Werte holen zu können.


----------



## Seven (3. Februar 2010)

Mhh. Hab jetzt extra noch mal geschaut. Laut dem Script das ich aus der Schule hab muss der Code genau so aussehen. Das Eingabe- und Ausgabefenster ist die Console.

Muss ich vielleicht noch was im Editor/Windows einstellen? Ich hab bis jetzt nur dem Editor gesagt wo das JDK installiert ist, sonst nichts.

Ich hab irgendwo mal gelsesen das man was mit den Umgebungsvariablen CLASSPATH und PATh machen muss/sollte, hab das aber nicht ganz verstanden...


----------



## DarkMo (3. Februar 2010)

ich denk mal, da fehlt nen include/inport bla. also sone klassen bibliothek die diese methoden da liefert. aber ich bin da jetz au ned so bewandert mit :/


----------



## kress (3. Februar 2010)

Sicher, das da "?" in die Klammern muss? Mach mal das Fragezeichen raus und vielleicht dannach noch die "". Ist bestimmt nur ein kleiner Fehler, ein ; zuviel oder ne Klammer vergessen.


----------



## bingo88 (3. Februar 2010)

Dir fehlt das entsprechende Paket mit der Klasse Console. Die Java-eigene Console-Klasse kann das auf jedenfall in der Form *nicht*.


----------



## Seven (3. Februar 2010)

Das meinte ich vorhin mit CLASSPHAD. Das hat aber irgendiwe nicht funktioniert.
____
-> Arbeiten mit dem JDK


----------



## bingo88 (3. Februar 2010)

Ja, du brauchst aber trotzdem die Bibliotheksdatei/Klasse, in der der Krempel drinnen ist. Das ist nämlich nicht im JDK enthalten.


----------



## Seven (3. Februar 2010)

So hab jetzt noch mal die Internetseite meiner Schule durchstöbert. Und eine .rar - Datei gefunden die Console heißt und mehrere .class und .java dateien enthält. Das scheint das zu sein was du meinst bingo88, oder?

Frage: Wie binde ich die jetzt ein? (Wie gesagt bin total noob was Java angeht) Ich lad sie mal hoch, könnt sie euch dann anschauen.


----------



## bingo88 (3. Februar 2010)

Japp, das wird's sein. Die kannst du entpacken und in dein Projektverzeichnis geben. Oder halt ggf. den Classpath um das entpackte VZ ergänzen.


----------



## Seven (3. Februar 2010)

Jo hat funktioniert!!!
Man war das ne schwere Geburt xD
Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## bingo88 (3. Februar 2010)

Kein Problem :o)


----------



## rofl...vs...xD (3. Februar 2010)

Gut das dein Problem gelöst ist, aber ich würde dir empfehlen wenn du gerade erst mit JAVA angefangen hast nicht mit der Console zu arbeiten, sondern mit einem BufferedReader aus Stdin zu lesen und die Zeichen dann Zeichenweise verarbeiten.

Wenn du dazu fragen hast ich helfe dir gerne.


----------



## Seven (3. Februar 2010)

Danke, werds mir merken. 

Das Problem ist nur das wir im Unterricht so arbeiten. Ich hab sogar nen 30 Seitigen A4 Reader mit Aufgaben bekommen.


----------



## rofl...vs...xD (3. Februar 2010)

Ja ich habs gerade gelesen das du es in der Schule lernst und da muss man ja leider das tun was die Lehrer von einem verlangen auch wenn man einen besseren Weg kennt .


----------



## Seven (3. Februar 2010)

Ja leider hast du da recht ...


----------



## Jami (10. Februar 2010)

Du kannnst auch den Scanner benutzen. Der ist bei den Standard-Bibliotheken dabei.
Also import java.util.Scanner();
in der Hauptmethode
new Scanner Utevogt (ein Name halt) = Scanner(System.in);
und dann zum Beispiel:
int zahl1 = Utevogt.nextInt();


----------

